# Google plus is now part of google mail



## peterw (Jan 10, 2014)

Google tries hard to get google plus everywhere. Now they put google mail into play: http://gmailblog.blogspot.de/2014/01/reach-people-you-know-more-easily.html


Have you ever started typing an email to someone only to realize halfway through 
the draft that you haven't actually exchanged email addresses? 
If you are nodding your head 'yes' and already have a Google+ profile, then you’re in luck, 
because now it's easier for people using Gmail and Google+ to connect over email. 
As an extension of some earlier improvements that keep Gmail contacts automatically 
up to date using Google+, Gmail will suggest your Google+ connections as recipients 
when you are composing a new email.

My answer is NO. I do not start writing an email to someone I don't know. And I do not try to phone someone whos phone number I am not knowing.

I use g+ as a feed reader for some .NET gurus. I don't want that everyone can send me emails because I am following the feeds.

Next bullshit:


Have you ever wondered why Gmail asks you before showing images in emails? 
We did this to protect you from unknown senders who might try to use images to 
compromise the security of your computer or mobile device.

But thanks to new improvements in how Gmail handles images, you’ll soon see all 
images displayed in your messages automatically across desktop, iOS and Android. 
Instead of serving images directly from their original external host servers, 
Gmail will now serve all images through Google’s own secure proxy servers. 

Time to get rid of googlemail.


----------



## josephb (Jan 10, 2014)

peterw said:


> Time to get rid of googlemail.


Fastmail.fm is the alternative I use


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 10, 2014)

No big deal. I like every step google take.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 10, 2014)

peterw said:


> Google tries hard to get google plus everywhere. Now they put google mail into play: http://gmailblog.blogspot.de/2014/01/reach-people-you-know-more-easily.html
> 
> 
> Have you ever started typing an email to someone only to realize halfway through
> ...


"Google will not serve all images though Google's own secure proxy servers"

So does this mean now people can upload illegal images and Google will happily host them....?

Good luck Google.


----------



## Shados (Jan 10, 2014)

josephb said:


> Fastmail.fm is the alternative I use


Same here. Being an Australian, it helps somewhat that they're an Australian company.


----------



## budi1413 (Jan 10, 2014)

Zoho mail ftw.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 10, 2014)

riseup.net is a nice alternative.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 10, 2014)

Am I surprised? Nope.

I do wish more alternatives offered the same features as Google Mail, such as Two-Factor Authentication.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 10, 2014)

Are people still using tin foil hats made of aluminum?

Mine is made of lead.



Spoiler



Lead poisoning is a conspiracy to stop people from using lead as a tin foil hat material.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 10, 2014)

Even if you put aside Google's issues concerning privacy - why would you put stake in a product from a company with a proven track record of abandoning 'long term' projects?  g(Plus|Mail) is just eventually going to take the same route as Wave, RSS, etc.


----------



## perennate (Jan 10, 2014)

Postfix+dovecot+thunderbird offers a pretty good mail service.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 10, 2014)

I think yahoo is also a great alternative too, i've been using it since 09!


----------



## Eased (Jan 10, 2014)

Switched from Gmail about a year ago now and never looked back. Using my own hosted Zimbra mail server solution. In love with it. 

Google and the NSA can kiss my...


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 10, 2014)

Some people (not me) would see it as a good thing actually..


----------



## ServerStreet (Jan 10, 2014)

Shados said:


> Same here. Being an Australian, it helps somewhat that they're an Australian company.


Is it worth the money? What plan do you have?


----------



## drmike (Jan 10, 2014)

Gmail is fatally f'd for me... I run normally with javascripple off.   So, as of a few weeks ago, logging into Gmail went to a Google Plus URL post login.  Since I block that and all other social media crap, well, blank screen.

Google is g'damn stupid with their social crap.  People want lives, not love affairs with machines and being ball gagged and bound to a machine 24/7 forever.  Use online to schedule offline.

So, now, I only check Gmail via IMAP client.

Noticed on a paid Gapps account I use on a lightly filtered box that they are showing ad crap there...  on a paid account.   I consider Google shameless these days.

Noticed one email account  tethered to a device (yeah I setup random created personas per account) is receiving Google / GPlay-Market emails multiple times per week... Must of had 40 emails from those tools in there.   Day I am totally free of the Gagglers will be a happy one.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jan 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> Google is g'damn stupid with their social crap.  People want lives, not love affairs with machines and being ball gagged and bound to a machine 24/7 forever.  Use online to schedule offline.


I don't think the majority of people know what a life is, unless it's something you can grow in Farmville on Facebook.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Jan 10, 2014)

Guess I should stop putting off figuring out how to set up dkim with exim4.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jan 12, 2014)

G+ was just too late to market in my opinion and not enough people are interested in adoption of it's services. FB owns the social media market just like google owns search engine market.

*Interesting Food for Thought* - What if googles does an unofficial penalizing of sites without a G+ business page? I'll take my tin-foil hat off now.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

ThePrimeHost said:


> *Interesting Food for Thought* - What if googles does an unofficial penalizing of sites without a G+ business page? I'll take my tin-foil hat off now.


Google would never do that outright.  However,  it likely is already a rank signal for search rank.   Good luck proving such and even if you did the bastards have already argued in the Courts that algorithms are "free speech" under the First Amendment.  Meaning, no harm and no foul, even if they murder your business and defame you onto page 10 of results for your entirely unique business/name.


----------



## Shados (Jan 12, 2014)

ServerStreet said:


> Is it worth the money? What plan do you have?


Personal / Enhanced plan, I generally feel like it's worth it. Their setup has a lot of nice features, notably Sieve filtering and a very nice identities system.


----------



## bizzard (Jan 13, 2014)

perennate said:


> Postfix+dovecot+thunderbird offers a pretty good mail service.


Not to mention the K9Mail client on Android too. And roundcube is good enough if you have no access to the Laptop/Mobile which you always use.

It works fine for me for my company mails. Planning to switch my personal mail too. The only issue is that I have so many mailing list subscriptions and it needs time to switch over. 

And I can sell my Apps account with 100 users, so that I can get enough money to run a VPS for atleast a few months


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2014)

Found a good comic from Leo Loikkanen:


----------



## peterw (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice one!


----------

